# Greeting from Las Vegas



## Keith Levenson (Jun 25, 2018)

Greeting to Brethren far and wide from Las Vegas, NV.  I am currently Senior Deacon at my home lodge, Nellis Lodge #46, and looking forward to gaining Masonic insights and wisdom from you all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello from England


----------



## Bloke (Jun 30, 2018)

G'day and welcome


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 2, 2018)

Michael Schavello is a member there isn’t her?  I know he’s a PM of the Daylight lodge there in LV


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 3, 2018)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Bloke (Jul 4, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Michael Schavello is a member there isn’t her?  I know he’s a PM of the Daylight lodge there in LV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


He is, but it's been a long time since we have seen him..


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 9, 2018)

I meant a member of the OPs lodge


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jul 12, 2018)

Greetings Brother!


----------

